# New Here



## MrsRobinson (Oct 18, 2014)

Hello!

New here, "mature" female. Been lifting off and on for some time. Trying to make some gains and this seems like  a good place to soak up some knowledge. Still making my way through the stickies. Thanks!!!!

Kim


----------



## jas101 (Oct 18, 2014)

Welcome to the community Kim!


----------



## MrsRobinson (Oct 18, 2014)

Thank you, And for the help earlier also !


----------



## jas101 (Oct 18, 2014)

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Oct 18, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!!! Help and be helped...


----------



## zionoir626 (Oct 18, 2014)

Welcome...............


----------



## Riles (Oct 18, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Oct 19, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

